# Out of Work



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

The economy has hit home for me today. I was just let go in a downsizing and cost cutting effort at my company. I have no idea what is in store for me now. I have wanted to try something different for sometime now so it looks like I am going to get that chance. If anyone knows of anything whatsoever as far as work is concerned I would be greatful for a heads up. My background is injection molding and manufacturing but like I said, I will consider almost anything at this point in my life. It is truly a bummer but I will not let it get me down for too long.

I also have a beautiful bay boat that I must now sell. I just put it up in the boating forum if anyone is looking for a good, almost like new boat. I will also be looking to sell my Nikon D200 and some other things but will post that in a different thread once I get to that point.

James


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Dang James...sorry to hear this. Ill keep my eyes and ears open on this side of town.....


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh man sorry to hear that. It may sound crazy(sorry if inapproriate) but I do know Home Depot is always looking. Have a friend at ours over here and he's says they are always coming and going. Think its pretty flexible hours also. Might be a good way to keep busy and talk with customers about oppurtunities else where. Thats why my friend is there and he has gotten many interveiws else where since


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

one door closes because another is ready to be opened. keep alert, you'll see it. *hugs*

good for you looking at it positively. time to kick your photography up a notch, get it into places that pay. research and make the market yours.

rosesm


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Sorry to hear about this James. I'll keep my eyes open for you.


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Gator post*

up on the "help wanted" thread above
Good luck


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Good luck, James. If you are interested in shooting high school sports, give Jason a shout at LSCSN.COM. He's a regular on the TPF board. I can't guarantee a boat lod of money, but I imagine anything would help at this point.
Mike


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

It never looks good when it happens but another door will open. Sooner than later I hope. I'll keep my eyes open. 

Last time I got layed off I took the oportunity to go back to school, so far that was a good move. We ate a lot of PBJ's..


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Really sorry to hear about the job loss James. Best of luck to you on finding a position soon and little prayer to go along with the wish for good luck. I have been out of the loop for a while so I doubt I can be much help, but I will keep my eyes open. You mentioned you were interested in trying something else. Perhaps if you could be a little more specific, someone here may be able to help.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

It will all work its way out ,hang in there.

dick


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear that James. If your interested in driving all over town my wife had mentioned that Schwans had recently been hireing. I think they just drive around all day and deliver the frozen food to their customers. It might help out until something better opens up. I will keep my ears open for ya and let you know if I hear of anything


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I know things will work out. Believe me, no job is to be overlooked no matter what it is. I may have to get two jobs to get by but if so, so be it. Today was the first time in my life that I ever had to file for unemployment. It is not a good feeling. I just feel horribly low right now but I know it will get better. Thanks for the support and kind words from you all. It really means a lot. 
James


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Gator_Nutz said:


> Thanks everyone. I know things will work out. Believe me, no job is to be overlooked no matter what it is. I may have to get two jobs to get by but if so, so be it. Today was the first time in my life that I ever had to file for unemployment. It is not a good feeling. I just feel horribly low right now but I know it will get better. Thanks for the support and kind words from you all. It really means a lot.
> James


some thoughts for you...

when our two children were young (about 5 and 3 [they're now 20 & 18]) my husband was made redundant (i was a stay at home mummy).

we had to sign up for unemployment benefit too. it was the horriblest thing my husband had ever had to do and watching him and helping him do it were right up there on my list of hard things to do too.

the thing that you have to remember is that you have paid tax all your working life. now it is just the time when some of that tax is being paid back to you so you can make ends meet. it is temporary. it will pass when the time is right. budget well, use it for necessities and turn your luxuries into smaller (and often wonderful) things. you'll amaze yourself how well you can do. (minced meat can be made into about 20 different recipes - ask me how i know  ).

also... perhaps in your case, they let the man go who is most likely to nab himself a great job.

don't forget to post up here as Troutman suggested. help the word of mouth get around.

prayers and *hugs* coming your way. rosesm


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

My hubby just got laid off too today! I now must provide for the both of us. These are trying times. I'm very bummed right now.


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

James and Sandy,

I don't know you well enough to know your beliefs, but I always believe that If the Good Lord brings you to it...He will bring you through it! Keep the faith and keep looking up.

Good luck to you James in your search, and Sandy I know you will be of great "support" to your husband in many ways.

:clover:= Good Luck to you


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks, Rooster. You are very kind. We have plan B in the works.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

sandybottom said:


> Thanks, Rooster. You are very kind. We have plan B in the works.


good luck with plan B, Sandy. please give your hubby a hug from me.

rosesm


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

Lost my job as an Operator in late June. Luckily, In 9 years, I had saved up ~60 grand in my checking, it sure does deplete fast though!

With the way that the economy is going, my 401K has went from 140k to ~ 75. Take home "if needed and as a last resort, early withdrawal penalty and taxes", I'll be lucky to get high a $40 settlement!

Sigh!


----------



## MakoMike (Feb 21, 2008)

James & Sandy,
Sorry to hear about it, I know the feeling it happened to me last year. Hang in there, do what you have to do and something will turn up.


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

James,

Other than a little back and forth on this forum, we don't know each other. But it really doesn' t matter. It's always tough to hear when someone loses their job. I can tell from your many posts that you have a head on your shoulders and should get by these shaky economic times. 

I've read quite a few posts where you were pretty much bummed out withy your job and the stress level was high. Maybe something positive will come out this situation. I certainly hope so.

A lot of us will end up in the same boat before the country's economy improves. It could be a long haul. 

Like I mentioned, we don't know each other, but it really doesn't matter. I'll pray for you like you were my brother.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Procrastinator said:


> Lost my job as an Operator in late June. Luckily, In 9 years, I had saved up ~60 grand in my checking, it sure does deplete fast though!
> 
> With the way that the economy is going, my 401K has went from 140k to ~ 75. Take home "if needed and as a last resort, early withdrawal penalty and taxes", I'll be lucky to get high a $40 settlement!
> 
> Sigh!


Man I know what you mean, when I resigned from WaMu in Seattle to move back home to Texas in June 2007 after 18 years away I had about $25000 saved. Over 8 months it was completely depleted. Had no idea cracking the job market, especially with my experience, would be so hard here in Austin.

I hope all of you in this situation find something to help you get by at a minimum and hopefully something you enjoy and pays as well or better than your previous gigs.

It happens to a lot of us, god bless!


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear and hope you find something soon !


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Thank you all for the wonderfully kind and supportive words. You are all very wise. Dave, thank you so much for your prayers. I never had a brother but if I did I would hope he would be like you. You have a good memory too because I have had a number of job related posts, come to think of it, that were talking about me being down and stressed and unhappy because of something going on at work. Now I don't have that problem anymore so I have that going in my favor.

I am staying busy, sending out resumes, talking to all of my contacts in my field, even taking some photos today of more flowers. We are fortunate enough to have savings and other funds available that will help us "get by" for a good amount of time until I can find something else. I know how fast it goes though so I will hit the streets hard starting Monday to find something as quickly as possible. I am not going to let this keep me down for long. My wife is so supportive and I don't know what I would do without her. She too is a firm believer that things happen for a reason and that something better is out there for us. So for now, that's all I can do. Rely on what more sane, less emotional people are telling me, and trust what you are saying. Worrying myself sick will do nobody any good. Even though it might feel like it sometimes, I know I am only one of many others going through the same thing. I am real sorry to hear your husband lost his job Sandy but I am glad to hear you have a plan B. I also hope our new administration will carry through on their promises and get going with fixing some of these major problems we have going on around us.

OK. That's enough for now. I just had to say thank you and let you all know that you have all made a great difference in the way I am seeing things. I appreciate it more than you will ever know.
James Newman


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

anybody out there that is a crane operator, i know of a job in the texas city area where they are needing 12. i belive ncco is required. pm me for details


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

so sorry James...


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

James and any others who get laid off and file for unemployment.

I know that it hurts your self esteem etc when you file. Do not feel bad about it. It is something you earned.

I got laid off about 20 years ago. Drove to Houston for a meeting and was given the final check. Got in line at TEC the next morning at 7:30 and got in the door at 3:30 that afternoon. Yep it was bad. I was pretty low as I had wife and two girls to support. Luckily my wife was a teacher at the time, so her check was secure.Had to sell house, etc. market was as bad then as it is now and got lucky selling by owner. The 3 hour drive home was the longest day of my life.

In my prayers regularly are thanks for having a job and pleading for strength and compassion for the many who are unfortunately being put out of work. Hang in there as this too shall pass. By the way you still have a full time job. That job is to find a job.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

James, I have been down that road just in the past year....Was laid off in the construction industry in Florida last year and had to relocate back to Texas to make things work...Has led me back to great friends from the past, a better job, closer to family and a good woman. Keep your head up brother and look for the silver lining....If I can dig anything up for you I will be sure to let you know....


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Good luck James and Sandy. Where there is a will, there is a way. Im sure both of you will find the way.


----------

